# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Export en PDF - Problme de police de caractres

## davidllepage

Bonjour,

Dans mon rapport Crystal Report, j'utilise la police True Type "GillSans". Or quand je veux exporter le rapport en crystal report, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante : "Impossible d'exporter le rapport. GillSans - Il est interdit d'inclure la police dans le document."

Quelqu'un a une ide pourquoi sur cette erreur ? Est-ce une police que Crystal Report ne supporte pas ?

Je suis sous Windows 2003 avec Crystal Report XI dernier service pack.

Merci

----------


## lasmartres@lafa.fr

J'ai exectement le mme problme. As tu trouv une solution ?

----------

